# Amish Friendship Bread recipes



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

Here's the starter recipe....

1 pkg. active dry yeast
1/4 cup warm water (110°F)
3 cups all-purpose flour
3 cups white sugar
3 cups warm milk (110°F)
Directions:
Before beginning, please remember: Do not use metal utensils. Do not refrigerate. The starter takes 10 days to ferment.

Day 1:
In a small bowl, soften yeast in warm water for about 10 minutes. Stir well. In a 2 quart glass or ceramic container, combine 1 cup sifted flour and 1 cup sugar. Mix thoroughly or flour will lump when milk is added. Slowly stir in warm milk and dissolved yeast mixture. Cover tightly with lid or plastic wrap. The mixture will get bubbly. Consider this Day 1 of the cycle.

Day 2:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 3:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 4:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 5:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon. Add 1 cup sifted flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup warm milk; stir.

Day 6:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 7:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 8:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 9:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 10:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon. Add 1 cup sifted flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup warm milk and stir. Remove 1 cup to make your first loaf of bread. Give 1 cup to a friend with this recipe and your favorite Friendship Bread recipe. Use the remaining cup to begin the 10 day process over again. You can freeze the remaining cup for later use. Frozen starter takes at least 3 hours at room temperature to thaw before use. Do not thaw starter in microwave.


----------



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

And here's the bread!  ENJOY!

1 cup Amish Friendship Starter
1 cup oil
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. cinnamon
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup milk
3 lg. eggs
1 pkg. (lg.) instant vanilla pudding
1-1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 tsp. salt
Directions:
Mix together all of the ingredients in a large non-metal bowl. In a separate bowl, mix 1 tsp. cinnamon and 8 tbsp of sugar. Sprinkle sugar-cinnamon mixture into 2 well greased loaf pans before pouring in the batter. Bake at 325°F for one hour.

Makes 2 VERY moist loaves!

You can also subsitute banana pudding and 2 mashed bananas for the vanilla pudding.


----------

